# 一码归一码



## yuechu

大家好！

I heard the expression 一码归一码 being used on TV today (婚姻攻防战之爱要付出：第21集  27m54s) and was wondering what it means. A guy is talking to his father about getting married (how they are going to 办婚礼, if they are going to 旅行结婚什么的) and the father says 一码归一码.
Would anyone know what the equivalent expression in English is?
Thanks!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这事是这事，那事是那事。他们是不相关的两件事。

上帝的归上帝，凯撒的归凯撒？


----------



## yuechu

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这事是这事，那事是那事。他们是不相关的两件事。


Thanks for your helpful explanation, retrogradedwithwind! 我现在明白了！


----------



## SuperXW

As far as I know, 码 or 码子 is a old-fashioned colloquial classifier for 事, although I'm not sure what 码 means.
这是两码子事 = 这是两件事。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这是两码事

上面这句话在日常生活中不算少见啊


----------



## Messquito

I belive 兩碼事 is quite common in China because I've heard a lot of Chinese people say it.
While in Taiwan, we say 這是兩回事


----------



## aaronsun666

Messquito said:


> I belive 兩碼事 is quite common in China because I've heard a lot of Chinese people say it.
> While in Taiwan, we say 這是兩回事


Both are common here.
-----------

They are two independent things; apples and oranges.


----------



## 宏一封

It sounds to me more like the English usage of "blah blah* is one thing*, and blah blah* is another*." 

Hope this could help you out.


----------



## Oswinw011

yuechu said:


> Thanks for your helpful explanation, retrogradedwithwind! 我现在明白了！


Hi yuechu, do you have its English translation in mind now? I can't remember the idiom used to describe this case.
It's not "another kettle of fish", not "apples and oranges comparison".


----------



## henter

Could it be another pair of shoes? It can be used to describe" different in scope or description from the person or thing that was just being discussed."  You could also use red herring to refer to * "*something that distracts attention from the real issue."


----------



## Oswinw011

I don't think so. Another pair of shoes is similar to another kettle of fish. 
I'm thinking about: Let's make sure which is which.


----------



## yuechu

Oswinw011 said:


> Hi yuechu, do you have its English translation in mind now?



How about: "That's a separate matter entirely." or "That's a different matter."?


----------



## Aprilyr

yuechu said:


> How about: "That's a separate matter entirely." or "That's a different matter."?


Makes sense to me. I think what Oswinw011 said "another kettle of fish" also makes sense to me.


----------

